# Winter cab



## egoureiux (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm wanting to build a cab for my IH 234 in preparation for light snow removal this winter. I live in southern Indiana and won't be doing a lot of snow removal, so the cab doesn't need to be air tight. I just want something to keep the wind off of me. Has anybody made something similar?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum egoureiux! There's been some pretty nifty attempts to build and document cabs here at the forum. I've certainly wanted to build a cab for my Deere, but never seem to have the time.


----------

